# New and need some help please



## mmc713 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi my name is Marianne and I am a current cat owner. Unfortunately, I have to take my kitty of a year and a half back to the lady I got her from because she isn't working out. I have rehabilitated her and all but she has gotten into the habit of deciding to pee and poop on everything. I have dealt with this on and off since I have gotten her. I have tried everything and I am thinking that this is a psychological thing with her. This is the main reason why I am giving her up but I also have lupus and the smells and everything are making me sicker. I would love to keep her but health wise, I can't afford to. She goes back on Tuesday and it is going to kill me. What I do need help with is figuring out how to get the smells out of my room. I have hardwood floors and I have searched on line to see how to get rid of them, but no luck. I know that I need to paint my walls but anyone know the best way I can permentaly get these smells out so I am not still getting sick from them??

Much thanks ahead of time for your help.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You need a cleaner with enzymes, and be generous in using it. A black light will be helpful in finding every place she has soiled. I'm sorry she has to go back. 

Has she been checked for a urinary tract problem? That's a common reason for cats urinating outside of the litter box. Often the cat does not like the litter or the location of the litter box.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's an article I found about removing cat urine from various types of flooring:

http://www.cozycatfurniture.com/cat_new ... ter10.html

You might also call some flooring stores. If you get someone knowledgeable, they have dealt with removing just about everything from every type of flooring.

Sorry about your illness.


----------



## mmc713 (Nov 30, 2005)

She has been checked for urinary tract problems and nothing has been found. She takes vitamins every day and some that are meant to help prevent any problems. I found out that she has not been the first animal though to pee on the floors. I guess there have been 3 other cats and a dog that have marked their territory in this room and she smells it. 

Would sanding and resealing the floors be the best thing to do since there is so much smell in these floors?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It should. I would ask a person in the trade if they've had experience with this. The urine could have taken off the finish and penetrated the wood, but I think sanding and resealing it should help. Good luck.


----------



## mollyannietaffychester (Sep 12, 2005)

*Cleaning Home*

If you can find "Nature's Miracle" at a vet or health food store, it works great. It will eliminate all the odor and they will not use the same spot again. I have 5 cats & have been very pleased with it. Maybe if you can find it and try it, you can keep your kitties. As another persons posted -- I've aldo read black lights do work great to show where there is soiling. Good luck.


----------



## mmc713 (Nov 30, 2005)

I took my kitty back to the no kill shelter I got her fronm on Tuesdya. That was the hardest thing I had to do and I cried the whole way there and most of the way back plus the week before. I still cry about it. I wish I could have kept her but all 3 of my doctors have talked and agree that I shouldn't be around that sort of situation due to my health. I have looked into Nature's Miracle but I am also dealing with not only Bella's potty mishaps but that of cats and dogs from 10 years previous. I talked to a vet and he said the best thing for me to do is sand the floors down since the other potty mishaps have been locked in the wood for so long. Or else I can try a combo of both. 

I really miss my Bella babe


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

are you renting your place? if you are, you should get your landlord to pay for all the clean up, unless of course this was disclosed when you rented the place. if you recently bought this place w/ no knowledge of the past problems, you can possibly recover payment from the previous owners.

it's unfortunate that you have to deal with this situation. i hope this gets resolves immediately.


----------



## mmc713 (Nov 30, 2005)

No I live with my mom and my step-sister and one of her friends used to live in my room and they both had animals.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you had to give her up! Be sure the floors are finished (cleaned or sanded and refinished) before you get another cat. Good luck.


----------

